# BuSpar - has anybody else taken this? Flux - Do you about this?



## Lena (Jan 7, 1999)

Has anybody out there taken a drug called BuSpar?  It's a drug for persistant anxiety. My doctor gave me some samples today, and I wondered how others might be doing on it. I've never heard of it and was wondering what Flux knows about it. She also gave a prescription for Questran. I also take .5 mg of xanax 3 x daily and 150 mg of sinequan before bed, and 2 catrate plus tablets. Thanks Lena


----------



## flux (Dec 13, 1998)

Buspar (buspirone) is a 5HT-1A agonist. Presumably these receptors are the ones that reverse anxiety. However, it also seems to have effects on the intestine, namely, it increases colonic compliance to distension. That means it makes the colon more receptive to getting bigger when it has to. Finally, it may also inhbit pain signals to the brain.Does your doctor know all the drugs you are taking? All three (except the Questran) seems like a lot of psychotropic meds.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 1999)

Yes, I took buspar for three weeks. By the end of the second week I was getting dizy and by the third week it felt like my head was going numb. Weird sensation. It did not help my anxiety at all. I told the doc he could keep his pills. It was too scary.


----------



## Lena (Jan 7, 1999)

Thanks Flux. Yes my doctor knows about all the meds.


----------



## Guest (Feb 11, 1999)

My experience with BuSpar has been pretty good inspite of the great number of potential side effects nearly all medicines warn us about. I like the 5mg size because they are smaller than the size of a tiny tart and I only want 5mgs in the morning anyways. The 10mg size are about 5x as large, and all that filler is lactose so I like to avoid those. Maybe it's just a coincidence, but one of the possible side effects of BuSpar is diahrea. You'd have to be pretty sensitive to lactose, I imagine, but a given percentage of people who have tried BuSpar have gotten off it for that reason. Yes, they certainly shouldn't use lactose in medicine when they can use corn starch, micro-cellulose or whatever. You can try a small sample of BuSpar to see if it agrees with you.I felt dizzy on two occasions about an hour after taking BuSpar. Even though I was only light headed for maybe 10 seconds, I didn't like the feeling and got off it. Now I'm back on it again because I think I over reacted by quitting just like that. I think Flux is right in suggesting that there appears to be a mind / gut connection and I honestly think that BuSpar has helped me out a lot, still knocking on wood.[This message has been edited by Ken (edited 02-10-99).]


----------



## Guest (Feb 20, 2000)

I am in my second week of taking buspar and have begun feeling very dizzy and lightheaded. i am taking 15 mg 2x/day. this morning I did not take it because I cannot stand the feeling of dizziness. So I am wondering if this will subside or what. it really seems to be helping my anxiety but I cannot stand the dizziness. I was thinking that I would just take it at night from now on and not in the am. because I cannot function all day with this lightheadedness. help!


----------



## Poopy (Oct 20, 2004)

I LOVE IT!!!







It helps my anxiety a lot. Its not like you can feel a big difference all of a sudden. Its just like hey wow, I am not anxious. (hard to explain.) But, I really do love it. I get the dizziness about an hour after I take it too. But it goes away in about 10 min. So, if I have to be dizzy for 10 min. instead of being axious all day. I will take the 10 min. with a grain of salt.By the way did I mention I LOVE IT







lol


----------



## zigmissus (May 19, 1999)

The first two weeks I took BuSpar, I experienced episodes of jaw-clenching and sudden buzzing sensations in my head. After that, the stuff worked like a charm for a month--I was relaxed and anxiety-free. Then it abruptly quit working.


----------



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Lena, here is a great website for these types of drugs. http://www.mentalhealth.com/fr30.html ------------------ http://webpotential.com/ericibs/index.htm


----------



## catherine (Aug 11, 2004)

I was given BuSpar on an "as needed" basis and loved it! Taking one pill was like having a glass of wine and I find that feeling relaxing. (Others may feel dizzy) However, it gave me headaches and I already get migraines so I couldn't risk it. A friend also took it with good results.


----------



## Guest (Feb 21, 2000)

I have been taking Buspar for a week now. Luckily I really didn't experience any side effects. No dizziness or headaches to speak of. I'm also taking Zoloft, which about made me crawl into a hole the first few days of use. It made me so sick. I am hoping the Buspar will help with my anxiety caused by the fear of having a D attack. Haven't noticed anything yet. What was said about the lactose scares me....me and lactose DO NOT get along very well. I'll let you know how it all turns out.


----------



## Lena (Jan 7, 1999)

This is funny. I posted this over a year ago and still getting responses! I'm still taking the BuSpar, 7.5 mg in AM and 7.5 PM. And I still get that weird dizzy feeling after all this time, but I tried to stop taking it, but feel better when I take it, so I'll keep taking it a while longer.Lena [This message has been edited by Lena (edited 02-20-2000).]


----------



## Poopy (Oct 20, 2004)

Lena, That is wierd! I just noticed it. When I posted I never even looked at the dateHope everything is well


----------



## LALA (Oct 11, 1999)

Cathereine,Buspar is not a drug you take on an 'as needed' basis. It is more like the antidepressants which work on the chemicals in your brain. It takes these drugs, including Buspar a few weeks to kick in. Ask your doc to give you xanax for anxiety. This is a drug people take on an 'as needed' basis.I have had much success with Serzone. it is like Paxil, but without the sexual side effects. LALA


----------



## bloomers (Apr 19, 1999)

Lupita - I've been taking Buspar since August and it has helped me immensely. The dizziness has been fleeting and I can probably only count the # of times I felt that way on one hand. However, I'm taking a much lower dose than you - 7.5 mg twice a day. Perhaps you could take less? You should definitely ask your doctor if it is making you that dizzy. It did take a month or so to kick in, but I've gone from being one of those so called "housebound" people to having a very active life again.


----------



## Nan (Jul 14, 1999)

bump!


----------



## catherine (Aug 11, 2004)

LALA, I questioned that at the time also but I trust my doctor. My girlfriend was also given BuSpar on an as needed basis from a different doctor so they must know something we don't. It definitely worked right away for both my friend and me. One little pill just relaxed me like a glass of wine!


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2000)

I realize now that this is a "irritable bowel syndrome" message board?? I guess I must have found it by a search engine. That is funny. anyway thanks for all the info on Buspar. I stopped taking it in the am because I could not take the dizzy. i am still taking it at night. I think I am taking 15 am and 15 mg pm? but maybe it is 7.5? i should know this, I will find out. But by stopping it in the am all together I am beginning to feel anxious again slightly but not like before. I was thinking to maybe just take a 1/2 tablet in the am. what do you think? will this give me dizziness do you think? thanks!


----------



## joan (Feb 13, 2000)

After a couple of weeks the poor old tummy just couldn't stand to get hit by any pill like Serzone, Buspar, lithium, prozac.....just my hypoallergenic multimineral tab seems tolerable, and this morning I could't even tolerate water. So pills are tough on some of us.


----------



## Guest (Feb 24, 2000)

MY DOCTOR PRESCRIBED BuSpar TO ME YESTERDAY. ALTHOUGH I HAVE HEARD SOME NEGATIVE THINGS ABOUT THIS MEDICINE, I HAVE ALSO HEARD SOME GOOD THINGS ABOUT IT. MY DOCTOR HAS ALSO GAVE THIS TO ME ON AN AS NEEDED BASIS. I AM TRYING TO LEARN ALL I CAN ABOUT BuSpar. PLEASE, IF YOU HAVE ANY INFO THAT WILL HELP ME, I'D APPRECIATE IT.


----------



## Guest (Feb 25, 2000)

I will not take another thing. I am currently trying to come off of paxil and then my doc gives me this stuff. I am sick and I am tired of being sick. I will cope with life with the Lord from now on. Should have done that to begin with.


----------



## Guest (Feb 26, 2000)

Hey Ola- Yes, dealing with IBS is tough. But don't let it get the best of you, because your symptoms will only get worse. Now you know why it is so difficult to deal with .


----------

